# Panama, Central America Oct 14-19



## A.Win (Sep 24, 2014)

For just 2 people. Preferably NOT all inclusive, but that will be considered too.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 24, 2014)

Have you checked www.vrbo.com Might be more choices, albeit at higher than TUG LMR allowable price. I don't think I've even seen a listing for a TS in Panama. Not that I've looked.

Jim


----------



## A.Win (Sep 24, 2014)

From searching on RCI, there are all inclusive options. I've seen a couple non AI resorts too. 

My backup is using my points at a Marriott hotel. Without the kids, this will be fine too. I use AirBNB a lot and I've searched on vrbo too.


----------



## A.Win (Oct 2, 2014)

I have booked hotel rooms for my stay in Panama.

I also booked the cheapest car rental I have ever seen in my life. Only $7 per day for Thrifty or Avis. Payless was offering $4 per day! UNBELIEVABLE!


----------



## am1 (Oct 2, 2014)

The timeshares that offer all inclusive are not worth it.  You are better off to book through the resort or other 3rd party.  October is slowest/rainest month of the year.  The area is overbuilt at the moment.  

This would be a great deal but too late for you:

http://ofertasimple.com/ofertas/pan...onita-todo-incluido-septiembre-ferias-patrias

The beach is not swimmable and when the tide goes out its rocks and dark sand.  

Wyndham Corona is an all inclusive on the beach and goes for 8000 wyndham points.  It is a hotel and not a resort so unless you really like the beach and small pool and drinking you would still want to use your car to tour around a bit.

As for car rentals there is a $30 or so mandatory insurance fee and possibly more taxes.  

If you have a car and like to move around I would suggest staying in two places.  There is lots to see.  Be careful driving at night it is like grand theft auto out there.  

Send me a pm if you need anything more.


----------

